# kindle app got an update today 4/7



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

some bug fixes and improved contrast say the notes.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Kindle app for all devices?  
Not that I'm using the Kindle app, but some members of my family are.
deb


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Yes, there is only one kindle app that works for all devices.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Okay, thank you.  I was not aware of that. 
deb


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Uhhh.. I don't think so. The Kindle app is a separate piece of software for each device it's been released for. There are apps for iPod/iPad (those two might be one app), PC, Mac, and Blackberry.

My iPod Kindle app updated over the weekend... so I'm wondering if this is a new app that released today or the same one I got a few days ago...?


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Sorry I should have been more clear, all we ever talk about in this forum is the apple kindle apps, so I guess I got lazy. I meant the app available in the itunes store.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

911jason said:


> My iPod Kindle app updated over the weekend... so I'm wondering if this is a new app that released today or the same one I got a few days ago...?


it's a new update today. I also got the new one over the weekend.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Yea the previous update was last Friday.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Cool, thanks! I'll sync my Touch now. =)


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Only notes in iTunes say bug fixes and improved text contrast


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

The recent update made the text look grey.  And hard to read.  Hope this fixes the problem.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Nice to  see Amazon keeping up with their app for Apple products.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

I cant believe that the app was released before checking what the text looked like first.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Has anyone noticed changes with the update?


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I suspect the Kindle app was rushed to "press" to meet the iPad release date, so there were less-than-perfect things allowed to slip through to meet the deadline.  Hopefully they'll use the time they now have to further improve the app's functionality.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Eh, I didn't notice much of a difference in the text contrast. It's not like it was illegible before, I read on it yesterday prior to the update


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

I dont have fantastic eyesight, so I found the text very difficult to read.  Much better now.


----------

